# freshwater aquarium vs marine applications ??



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie so this may be a silly question.

I am looking to buy a bigger tank to replace my 10g starter, which is overstocked with Goldfish. I found these two tank sets at Petsmart. One is said as "Ideal for use as a freshwater aquarium"; whereas the other is "Ideal for tropical or marine applications" - I presume this means salt water use. As they are both glass tank, what make one good for fresh water, and the other one marine use?

Marineland® 56 Gallon Column Style Aquarium and Stand - Black - Aquariums - Fish - PetSmart
Aqueon® 36 Gallon Bow Front Aquarium Ensemble - Fish - Sale - PetSmart

Also when I go to the store to buy the tank & stand, is there anything that I should check / look for? I presume the stock at Petsmart is adequate for beginner like me.

Thanks.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey pf983, I don't think there is any difference between the two aquariums you're looking at. I'm no expert but I think usually the aquariums with built in overflows are more suited for marine/saltwater application. 

If you're not looking to buy anything specific, I think you should look at the classifieds here on the forum and buy a used aquarium from a member or check one of the sponsors who might have something. thats just what I'd do! 

Good luck! 

Zee.

P.S. Craigslist is also a good source for finding good stuff at reasonable prices.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

It's much cheaper to buy it from our fellow members in here~


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The tank kits are from different manufacturers and often the description for an item sold by a retailer are directly from the manufacturers catalog. In this case for freshwater use, either is ok. You are paying more for these kits from Petsmart than if you piece them yourself from some of the sponsers here or through the forum's classifieds.

If you're planning to rehouse your goldfish, a larger surface area is better (better oxygen exchange), so I'm not a great fan of taller or column styled tanks.


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

I did look through the classifieds section, there are some good deals there. Unfortunately, I have a space issue, and have to get a tall tank, preferably around 30" long.

The 36g tank set at Petsmart is on sale until X'mas for $199.

With the oxygen exchange issue, it sounds like I need to budget for an air pump as well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This will be an awesome SW set up. I would take it any time over the 36g.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-37-gallon-tall-22408/


----------

